# 10 gallon Auratus



## Arpeggio (Jan 15, 2011)

Hello! I set up a 10 gallon viv today, my first REAL viv.

Plants: java moss, spiderplant, lemon button fern, pothos, and marsilea. One I don't know.

Clay:









Substrate with drainage layer:









Planted with temporary top:









I've got 3 fireball neo's on order. Plan on getting a pair of auratus "campana" in the spring.

I've got a bunch of leaf litter. I'm going to bake them then boil them.


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

Looks great! Love the clay work (that is a clay background, right?). Mine always comes out so thin. Maybe I'm just lazy


----------



## Arpeggio (Jan 15, 2011)

Ya, it is  Its kitty litter. I didn't know how it would turn out, its my first try with clay. Thanks! here's a better look at the right side, a drip wall would have been cool here.









This was the tub I was using to grow out the plants for a while. It worked well, I got the pothos to FINALLY take root. I've got a couple 4" smooth, flat rocks, in there now growing a head of java moss on them.









Random picture: One of my cherry shrimps


----------



## Arpeggio (Jan 15, 2011)

Would 8 bromeliads be too much for this tank?


----------



## Arpeggio (Jan 15, 2011)

Update: Leaf litter and cocohuts! There's two cocohuts, both covered with java moss. I through the rock with java on it in anyway. Try to find the 2nd hut  Sorry its so, ugly. I'll take a better pic later. I got an ExoTerra pressured mister thing. I love it! If you build up the pressure pretty high, and the tip is as tight as possible, it produces a super fine mist that makes a cloud in the viv. Its great.


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

Nice! I like what you did with the moss. I'm ready to move in!


----------



## Arpeggio (Jan 15, 2011)

Thanks FrogFace for the feedback  

Much better picture. Later I'll make a video of the misting.


----------



## Arpeggio (Jan 15, 2011)

Oh ya one quick question. Is a 1 and a 1/2 inch opening for the cocohut big enough for auratus? I've never seen a dart frog live so I'm not sure how big they even are. How about 1 inch?

EDIT: Hey um should I put some milled spaghnum moss on the outside of the clay? After reading Mitch's thread on yet another clay background sliding, I'm wondering if I do something to support it. I never let it dry. :S I just through it on and then finished the viv. I'm wondering if I should go a week without misting to let it dry a bit. What are your opinions?


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

I think that opening should be fine. I've got a little hut I made that has a door that is smaller around than my male. Somehow he squeezes himself in there. 

Don't know what's happening with people's kitty litter backgrounds. Mine have been fine. No falling or slumping. I didn't let mine dry either. I'd just keep an eye on it for a few days. If something looks like it's shifting, just shore it up a bit. 

When I use large wood with clay, I put one end of the wood on the ground to support it with gravity. It looks like you did that.


----------



## Arpeggio (Jan 15, 2011)

Okay thanks FrogFace, again  The only concern is that after misting it gets pretty soft and the water that runs down isn't clear, its cloudy, and that it didn't get time to rest. Hopefully it will settle, I'm misting with 75% distilled water and 25% fish tank water.


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

Maybe stop misting for a couple days and let it settle? It doesn't have to be misted a lot to stay moist. The clay itself adds humidity to the tank due to the moisture in the clay. 

I have a tank (the first one I did) that I emptied of frogs a few months ago and haven't misted since. It's starting to crack but went for months with no obvious problems with the clay.


----------



## Arpeggio (Jan 15, 2011)

Awrighty then. I don't mist the clay directly, I avoid it as much as possible. I basically just try to mist the moss but it goes everywhere.


----------



## NRF (Jan 30, 2011)

Nice clay work Arpeggio! I like the texture you wound up with.


----------



## Gumby (May 27, 2010)

Very nice setup! I like the clay work you've got going on. Any specific reason why you are using fishwater to mist with? I use only distilled and it works fine. I've got a probable Campana pair (F1's from SNDF) that I am in the process of proving out. I plan on keeping them until it warms up so if you are still looking for some in the spring I've got you covered 

-Chris


----------



## Arpeggio (Jan 15, 2011)

NRF said:


> Nice clay work Arpeggio! I like the texture you wound up with.


Thanks!



Gumby said:


> Very nice setup! I like the clay work you've got going on. Any specific reason why you are using fishwater to mist with? I use only distilled and it works fine. I've got a probable Campana pair (F1's from SNDF) that I am in the process of proving out. I plan on keeping them until it warms up so if you are still looking for some in the spring I've got you covered
> 
> -Chris


Oh sweet cool. I guess I just mixed in the fishwater because it has minerals and stuff, basically its just aged tapwater with a bit of nitrate and bacteria, I'll most likely stop once I do get frogs, unless I find a reason why to keep it. The frogs will make enough nutrients for the plants, but for now the water should help a bit. I hope. Thanks.


----------



## Okapi (Oct 12, 2007)

The tank looks great. As long as you dont over mist it and the water table doesnt reach the bottom of the clay, you should be fine.

edit: Didnt realize there was a page two to the tread, oops. I actually use fish aquarium water to mist my tanks when they are establishing as well. The biofilms start on the surface faster and the plants like it. When I put frogs in the tanks, I switch to distilled.


----------



## Arpeggio (Jan 15, 2011)

Okapi said:


> The tank looks great. As long as you dont over mist it and the water table doesnt reach the bottom of the clay, you should be fine.
> 
> edit: Didnt realize there was a page two to the tread, oops. I actually use fish aquarium water to mist my tanks when they are establishing as well. The biofilms start on the surface faster and the plants like it. When I put frogs in the tanks, I switch to distilled.


Awesome. Great to know, I'll stick to that.
Anyone care to ID this plant?


----------



## Dartfrogfreak (Jun 22, 2005)

Wow, you did a great job making that 10 gallon look so big! I like that you didnt over fill the viv with big bulky plants!


Todd


----------



## Arpeggio (Jan 15, 2011)

Thanks DFF! 

Ugh, so mad at myself.  I FINALLY got my pothos to root, and one of the two cutting had an end kinda sticking up a bit, so I pushed it down into the clay, and it fell off. Teared off some good roots. Ugh. After I plant the bromeliad I'm notting letting myself touch ANY plants. I spend too much time looking at the viv I think, wanting to make it better for the plants, if I just let them do there thing and just mist them properly they'd be fine. Ugh.


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

Arpeggio said:


> Thanks DFF!
> 
> Ugh, so mad at myself.  I FINALLY got my pothos to root, and one of the two cutting had an end kinda sticking up a bit, so I pushed it down into the clay, and it fell off. Teared off some good roots. Ugh. After I plant the bromeliad I'm notting letting myself touch ANY plants. I spend too much time looking at the viv I think, wanting to make it better for the plants, if I just let them do there thing and just mist them properly they'd be fine. Ugh.


Don't worry! That pothos will not miss a beat. Those things are indestructible.


----------



## ExoticPocket (Dec 23, 2010)

Whats the name of the fernn in the left corner? I like the look of it and I'm really jelaous because my tank doesnt look that good.  Seriously though, the tank looks awesome!


----------



## Arpeggio (Jan 15, 2011)

Lemon button fern. Thanks! That's very nice.


----------



## varanoid (Jan 21, 2011)

It may just be my eyes playing tricks on me but on one of your posts on the first page of this thread it looks like the drainage layer has water in it up until the leaf litter.

If this is the case, you are watering or misting way too much. It would be a matter of time before the roots rotted out and the actual soil becomes saturated with water. If this is not the case my appologies... it is pretty late and my eyes may be playing tricks on me.


----------



## ExoticPocket (Dec 23, 2010)

It does kinda look like that but it might be a trick of the light.


----------



## pnwpdf (Nov 9, 2010)

Where are you planning on putting your bromeliad(s)? You said you were going to plant them, I take it you mean to put them in the substrate? I've never really had good luck when I've done that. They always rot out after a while.

edit: but I like the viv! It will look good when it grows in.


----------



## bsr8129 (Sep 23, 2010)

I find it amazing how your 10gal looks so big, mine looks so small compared to yours.


----------



## Arpeggio (Jan 15, 2011)

varanoid said:


> It may just be my eyes playing tricks on me but on one of your posts on the first page of this thread it looks like the drainage layer has water in it up until the leaf litter.
> 
> If this is the case, you are watering or misting way too much. It would be a matter of time before the roots rotted out and the actual soil becomes saturated with water. If this is not the case my appologies... it is pretty late and my eyes may be playing tricks on me.


Nope. I haven't had to drain it at all yet. The water table isn't visible.

Thanks for the comments everyone!

Bromeliads!!! Hooray! I don't really like where I planted the one on the left side. Opinions? I also feel pretty bad for it, I kinda squished it as I planted (on the clay) it on the background 


RIGHT SIDE









LEFT SIDE









FTS


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

I can't get over how great your moss is doing. I put some java moss in my tanks a few days ago and I've already killed it.


----------



## Arpeggio (Jan 15, 2011)

Thanks. If you think its growing well in here, my 29 gallon tank is being taken over by moss. I may start a ROAK soon, I'm getting overloaded.


----------



## Arpeggio (Jan 15, 2011)

How do you get the plasticy smell out of mister containers? I tried rinsing it like crazy and it still smells. It kinda makes the water smell too


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

Hmm, Try rinsing it with vinegar and letting it air out.


----------



## Arpeggio (Jan 15, 2011)

Will do thanks FrogFace.


----------



## Arpeggio (Jan 15, 2011)

Took out a brom, added some variegated creeping fig (from garden, didn't know they could be grown in a viv!)


----------



## Wallace Grover (Dec 6, 2009)

Wow, so simple and so pretty!


----------



## Arpeggio (Jan 15, 2011)

Thanks! Well, I don't think it looks that nice and clean and simple anymore. It looks pretty complicated now, and cluttered, hopefully it'll be better once the plants grow in a bit better and become more prominent, compared to it now, a shade or shape popping up here and there.


----------



## Wallace Grover (Dec 6, 2009)

Well, simple as in low-tech!!


----------



## Arpeggio (Jan 15, 2011)

OH ha, yes its very that.


----------



## Arpeggio (Jan 15, 2011)




----------



## Darts/Mantellas.by.P3RRY (Feb 1, 2011)

I think it will be a great tank for them once it grows in it will look stunning on my smaller tanks I too prefer to go with the clay background its simple and quick plus it looks great.


----------



## Arpeggio (Jan 15, 2011)

Thanks P3rry 

Update! The log with all the java on it has been growing under water for almost a year with that moss on it, started with maybe a couple strands and now its that. Hope it does well out of the water. Its got a really nice arch to it.


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

Awesome!!!


----------



## RNKot (Jun 9, 2010)

Good, keep on going


----------



## Arpeggio (Jan 15, 2011)

Frog came today! Green and bronze auratus. Definitely NOT shy! Its been out all day.

Best picture taken so far. heh. I'll work on it tomorrow, I feel bad I've been kinda bugging it all day. In the second picture, the frog is behind the banana.


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

Oh! He is gorgeous!! Congratulations! Looks like he brought you a little money too. That's a good frog. 

Tank is looking fantastic. I'm jealous of all that moss.


----------



## Arpeggio (Jan 15, 2011)

Thanks! Hahah they're all $1's. This is the first dart I've ever seen in person, so I'm captivated! I messed with the exposure for the first picture, so he looks more green (like the second picture)

I have tons of moss! My fish tank is filled with java. I'm ripping it out, I'm making a blackwater tank with no plants.


----------



## Dendroguy (Dec 4, 2010)

he/she will most likely get shyer, after about a month if you have to leave the house before 9 o clock the only time youll see him/her is if you get to watch him/her feed then they're quite bold


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

I hope you'll post pics of your blackwater tank. I'd love to see that.


----------



## Arpeggio (Jan 15, 2011)

Dendroguy- do you mean it'll be shy for a month then be bold, or bold for a month and then shy?


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

Arpeggio, in my experience, my auratus were bold when they were young and got more shy as the grew. Lately they have been getting bold again. I think a lot of it has to do with how comfortable they are in their tank. How much cover they have. I think he'll like your tank because all that moss will provide cover. If he gets too shy, you could consider adding more hidey spots for him.


----------



## Dendroguy (Dec 4, 2010)

i agree with frogface


----------



## Arpeggio (Jan 15, 2011)

Oh I sees. Still they're cool anyway, even if I don't see it. hah


----------



## Arpeggio (Jan 15, 2011)

My frog is definitely not a early bird.  Took him til 11 to come out. I put some fresh leaves and he's inspecting them now. Ha. Fed him some flies, which really sucks. I have hundreds of hydei, but not many melanogaster, and the hydei are too big. He catches them but has a hard time swallowing them. I'll have to ration the melanogaster and set up a few extra cultures for them. So far this (setting up viv, etc) has been really educational.  I'm only 13 and creating fruit fly cultures when in high school we study drosophila genetics. 

Sorry if I keep saying he. heh.

EDIT: IT definitely won't STARVE.. but I just don't have as much melanogaster as I do hydei.


----------



## Arpeggio (Jan 15, 2011)

Neevermind. I think he was just surprised by the supplements on it. hah. Now it eats dusted hydei fine.

Would leucomelas use vertical space? Do they need to be in groups, or can they be kept as singletons? I'm setting up a 12x12x18 exo terra tomorrow.


----------



## edwing206 (Apr 9, 2008)

A 12x12x18 exo terra is too small for leucomelas in my opinion. They are roughy 10 gallons, they would be perfect for a pair of thumbs or even a trio of some that are group compatible.


----------



## Arpeggio (Jan 15, 2011)

I'm on a $100-$120 spending cap, so most likely will be getting a singleton. How about lamasi?


----------



## Arpeggio (Jan 15, 2011)

Here's my new viv. Kinda bare atm.


----------



## Dendroguy (Dec 4, 2010)

Yes their awesome frogs t&b auratus were my first frogs, they are fairly bold if your not too loud and dont move fast


----------



## Dendroguy (Dec 4, 2010)

Yes their awesome frogs t&b auratus were my first frogs, they are fairly bold if your not too loud and dont move fast. Also lamasi probably wouldn't be good for your first thumbs,imis would be better


----------



## Dendroguy (Dec 4, 2010)

Sorry for for the double post


----------



## Arpeggio (Jan 15, 2011)

Okay. Kinda sucks though cause my vivs are in my bedroom and I've noticed he freaks out when I get dressed and stuff.


----------



## Dendroguy (Dec 4, 2010)

My auratus are in my bedroom too, you just gotta be super ninja


----------



## Arpeggio (Jan 15, 2011)

I've been contemplating over this for a while now, still can't decide! So I'll ask you guys 

I'm thinking of moving my auratus over to the 12x12x18. I've seen him climb before and he doesn't use the front of the tank at all. Then I could use the open space in the 10 gallon to make a "field" of java for one or MAYBE a pair of citronella or something. Whadda you think?

Updated photos coming soon


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

When my auratus were young, they did a bit of climbing. Since getting older and stuffy, they are on the ground almost all of the time. Just saying.


----------



## Arpeggio (Jan 15, 2011)

Eeeeooooh. Gotchya.


----------



## edwing206 (Apr 9, 2008)

Auratus wouldn't be a good fit for a an exo terra with a 12x12 foot print. They are more like tinctorius in that they are predominantly ground dwelling. A pair of thumbnails would do great in there though! Something like a pair of R. imitator, or R. ventrimaculata. Most frogs from the Ranitomeya genus would work.


----------



## Arpeggio (Jan 15, 2011)

If there aren't many "climby" things would a pair of thumbs still be alright? Like this? There's ivy in it now (yikes!) but hopefully I can get some fig going.









And here's the 10 gallon.


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

Arpeggio

I think that would be fine for thumbs with a few more plants. I'll send you some philodendron and some other thing I have that grows nice broad leaves. Thumbs will lay on the leaves but they'll need something to drop their tads in, unless you are good about pulling eggs.


----------



## Arpeggio (Jan 15, 2011)

Is.. philodendron photos? My sis has a big pothos plant at her apartment, that's where I got the cutting for the 10 gallon. I just haven't gone to her house lately.


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

The philodendron I have has big leaves! Then I have another type that has green leaves with white spots. Hmm forget what it's called. And then another plant that's not a philodendron (I don't think) that grows well in my tanks and has nice leaves.

Pothos is fine too. 

I'm not a plant person so I don't remember the names of things. Sorry


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

I have some of this stuff that has not been exposed to frogs:

philodendron








philodendron, green with white spots








some plant with green and white leaves, right side, top and bottom of tank. I don't have any more of the plant on the left side of the tank. 








These all do well in my vivs.


----------



## Arpeggio (Jan 15, 2011)

Awright, I'll grab some pothos or whatever tomorrow and maybe snatch the two bromeliads out from the 10 gallon.


----------



## Arpeggio (Jan 15, 2011)

Oh! I didn't see your post. Those are neat!


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

I'll send you a lil bit of everything


----------



## Arpeggio (Jan 15, 2011)

Wish I could change the title. :/
This is the 12x12x18 exo terra.
Thanks FrogFace for the plants!


----------



## Arpeggio (Jan 15, 2011)

Aaaand the 10 gallon


----------



## Wallace Grover (Dec 6, 2009)

WOW!! What am I doing spending all this money when you got something just as nice for so cheap


----------



## Arpeggio (Jan 15, 2011)

I definitely plan to "pay it forward." When the time comes, free cuttings for all! Haha


----------



## Wallace Grover (Dec 6, 2009)

Is the lighting an exo-terra?


----------



## Arpeggio (Jan 15, 2011)

On which? But neither are, the 10 gallon's is an old fish tank top that I cut up so it was just the two the casing for two CFL's, and the 12x12x18's is a desk lamp haha.


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

Looks great!


----------



## leuc11 (Nov 1, 2010)

wow ive got to admit arpeggio you have come along way since your first tank


----------



## Arpeggio (Jan 15, 2011)

I think I'm kinda getting ready to get frogs for the 12 x 12 x 18 pretty soon. What were some that'd work again?


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

Looks great! 

If you get thumbnails, you need to figure out how to fill in that gap between the front doors. I've seen some make a silicone seal and then slice it through with a razor or thread or something, so that it seals when closed. I've also heard of people getting tubing and slicing it down the middle and then sliding it onto the glass.


----------



## Arpeggio (Jan 15, 2011)

They're THAT small!


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

Arpeggio said:


> They're THAT small!


Oh yes......


----------



## Arpeggio (Jan 15, 2011)

The adults!? Or just the babies?

And gosh you respond fast!


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

The adults.

I type fast


----------



## Arpeggio (Jan 15, 2011)

I can't even stick a toothpick through it.


----------



## Mitch (Jun 18, 2010)

I don't believe adults will be fitting through a crack the width of a toothpick. Probably not froglets either... But flies, yes.


----------



## Arpeggio (Jan 15, 2011)

Ya I've noticed flies from the 10g inside the Exo haha. I don't really mind them, actually. My carnivorous plant balcony catches alot of them and so does a jar of vinegar/juice/soap.


----------



## leuc11 (Nov 1, 2010)

wow you did a great job on that 12x12x18 it almost looks like a 18x18x24. And thumbs would be great for that tank but if these are your first thumbs id start with vents cool looking frog to.


----------



## Arpeggio (Jan 15, 2011)

Set up a 29 gallon. Didn't turn out how I liked it but hopefully it'll look better once the plants grow in. 










sorry its so dark, it really is this bright.


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

I like that wood. Looks really cool.


----------



## Arpeggio (Jan 15, 2011)

Is this bad? Should I get a new piece?


----------



## PeanutbuttER (Jan 1, 2011)

Is that mold? Do you have springtails in there?


----------



## Arpeggio (Jan 15, 2011)

Yup it's mold. Yes I seed the tank with spingtails a few days ago.


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

My wood tends to get moldy and then unmoldy. Springs will help. Keep your eyes open for some cool mushrooms


----------



## Arpeggio (Jan 15, 2011)




----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

Is that the 29 gallon from above? Hey, I got a couple cool vines last week. I'll send you some clippings


----------



## Arpeggio (Jan 15, 2011)

Ya. 

Thanks Frogface


----------



## Mitch (Jun 18, 2010)

Nice! What substrate are you using?


----------



## Arpeggio (Jan 15, 2011)

Its milled peat mixed with lots of charcoal. I couldn't (or too lazy to) get orchid bark and tree fern bark.
Growing in nicely. For once my creeping fig is growing!

I'd post pics but I left my brand spacking new camera at a hotel while I was on vacation  I'm so mad. I call them to ask to look but they never call back.


----------



## Percularis (Mar 22, 2011)

What kind of leaves did you use for your leaf litter?


----------



## Arpeggio (Jan 15, 2011)

Oak.

Hey guys! Well, I re-did the viv and took down the 29 gallon. I have to say, I really like the 10 gallon! I did it right this time, eggcrate false bottom, and (a cheap) ABG mix. 

Since I don't have a camera (the hotel is not calling back!) I'll explain it. There's two hills on each side-back covered with java moss (since leaves were hard to get inbetween the plants) with aluminum plants, a creeping pilea, and oak leaf creeping fig. In the middle back there is the piece of wood that is curved so that it goes from into the clay parralel to the ground and then down like a pillar to the ground. So underneath is the coco hut and above are my two bromeliads (with two pups on the way) The valley in the front is all leaves and has a piece of wood covered in java. Rocks in the front left hand corner. There's a strand of regular creeping fig too.


----------



## PeanutbuttER (Jan 1, 2011)

Arpeggio said:


> Oak.
> 
> Hey guys! Well, I re-did the viv and took down the 29 gallon. I have to say, I really like the 10 gallon! I did it right this time, eggcrate false bottom, and (a cheap) ABG mix.
> 
> Since I don't have a camera (the hotel is not calling back!) I'll explain it. There's two hills on each side-back covered with java moss (since leaves were hard to get inbetween the plants) with aluminum plants, a creeping pilea, and oak leaf creeping fig. In the middle back there is the piece of wood that is curved so that it goes from into the clay parralel to the ground and then down like a pillar to the ground. So underneath is the coco hut and above are my two bromeliads (with two pups on the way) The valley in the front is all leaves and has a piece of wood covered in java. Rocks in the front left hand corner. There's a strand of regular creeping fig too.


See, now I want to see it  Sounds good.


----------



## BYHGAB (Jun 13, 2011)

Sounds cool, and your other tanks look awesome, I thought my 10 looked good, now im embarrased Haha!


----------



## PeanutbuttER (Jan 1, 2011)

BYHGAB said:


> I thought my 10 looked good, now im embarrased Haha!


Welcome to DB lol...


----------



## Arpeggio (Jan 15, 2011)

I'd just like to say thank you to everyone who has helped me through my first viv.  I couldn't have done it with out you. I have learned so much.

My auratus is doing good.  She (I'm assuming "she", I've played calls to her and she hasn't called back) is still by herself. She is very shy now though, unless I have just put flies in her viv, she just hides. Which is alright. It is nice though when I get to see her when I feed her.

I got a rack, too. It's in my closet, and it has 4 shelves. The bottom three I will have 20L's on, and the top one I will have 3 or 4 (however many I can fit) 10 gallon verts. I am excited, anyone know when the next Petco $1/gallon sale is?

Merry Christmas everyone!


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

Merry Christmas, Arpeggio! 

Do we get to see an updated pic of the viv?


----------



## Arpeggio (Jan 15, 2011)

oh! Forgot to mention. The 10 gallon started leaking.  While I was getting my room painted, we had to move out my tanks. It must have started leaking when it was in the storage room because when I went to move it back, there was a puddle underneath it.  I It was an old tank though. I've had that particular aquarium since I was like 5. I put her in the Exo Terra. She's been in it for a month now and she is doing fine. I was setting up another 10 gallon for her but since she was doing fine I don't think I will be moving her out of there. Instead I will put leucs int he 10 gallon.

I still don't have a camera... But maybe I can take a still with my camcorder... I will try.


----------



## curlykid (Jan 28, 2011)

sorry to hear that! i love your 29 gallon, the wood looks so great. i'm thinking you should get some leaf litter for your tanks too.


----------



## Arpeggio (Jan 15, 2011)

There were no frogs in the 29 gallon so I didn't put leaf litter in it yet...
I don't put leaf litter in until right before I get the frogs.

Pictures!


----------



## Arpeggio (Jan 15, 2011)

Sorry for the other pictures mixed in there... I wasn't paying attention to what I was uploading...


----------



## toadstool (Dec 11, 2011)

you gonna put some of that poison ivy in there too  lol, im pretty sure thats what it is


----------



## Arpeggio (Jan 15, 2011)

No! haha.

I'm going to be building my next vivarium soon! Like, build the glass vivarium itself.
Right now I'm thinking 15"high, 15" wide, and 30"long. I would have the top piece the hinge. I'm super excited!!!

I have pics too I'll upload soon of my tanks now.


----------



## leuc11 (Nov 1, 2010)

Glad to see everything comming along nicly, me on the other hand planning on tearing all my vivs down and rebuilding everything. Clay dosent work to well for me. but otherwise everything looks good hope to see more


----------



## Arpeggio (Jan 15, 2011)

I don't like clay anymore other.. I love Great Stuff!


----------



## Arpeggio (Jan 15, 2011)

I'm back! I really missed everyone and I feel bad for not updating this thread! SO MUCH HAS CHANGED! Everything is different. Lets start out with the 29 gallon I had. After not liking it has a vivarium I switched it over to a planted tank for about 6 months before a leak made me take it down (actually more of a entire seam loosening off completely... what a mess) and then turned into a 29 gallon vert for my 1.3 group of R. Ventrimaculatus, who laid their first clutch of 6 about a week ago! AH! They're so close to hatching, they're yolks are almost gone, shouldn't more than a couple days now! Pics of this tank:










.
.
.
Here's the 10 gallon, completely redone, the background was beautiful and so was the initial plants but I didn't have the auratus in that tank so I kinda let it go and well it's now this. LOL  BTW My auratus is HUGE she is so much bigger and so much bolder and so much fatter, I need to get her a male though still!









Here's the closet all together, so much more organized, more bugs, those tubberware containers are FULL of springtails, and lots of extra supplies!


----------



## Arpeggio (Jan 15, 2011)

And just for fun, here's a picture of my 20 gallon tank! and my golden retriever Sophie, and me!








*Thanks for looking!*


----------



## leuc11 (Nov 1, 2010)

Everythings looking good, I like your vert and especiallly your aquascapes. You came a long way since your first post haha.


----------



## Arpeggio (Jan 15, 2011)

Thanks! :3 I have to agree with you there.

Two of the six eggs hatched today!~ I set up their cups with tadpole tea and leaves. ! I'll post pics in a sec I just fed my frogs and don't want to disturb them.


----------



## Arpeggio (Jan 15, 2011)

Sorry I didn't take pics I walked in my frog closet and saw the 3 females submerged in a bromeliad axil and the male right outside of the axil looking down at them. AH! Lol so cool! I quickly turned around and shut the door.

I'll try tomorrow morning when they aren't out! (hopefully)


----------



## leuc11 (Nov 1, 2010)

Yah do what you can, I vid would be cool too


----------



## Arpeggio (Jan 15, 2011)

Ah, love is in the air! (French accent) wee wee!
The vents laid a clutch two days ago (pre-Valentine's Day present) and I removed them today. Another clutch of 6  

Also today the other 4 tadpoles hatche so now all 6 are in water. Pics!


----------



## Arpeggio (Jan 15, 2011)

Here is an update on the tanks, the 10 gallon auratus is still as ugly as ever. I managed to get a pic of my male vent! I wanted a pic of my auratus but for the first time in forever she wasn't out when I walked in. :? Porbably because I didn't feed them yet today.


----------



## Arpeggio (Jan 15, 2011)

All 6 tadpoles are doing well. Unfortunately, the second clutch didn't do so well... there is only one alive one left and it is only a day or two from hatching and is moving still so I hope it makes it! The others turned white and clouded over. I also found another clutch today! I am going to let this clutch sit in the bromeliad for awhile so I when I pull them they are already showing the mini tadpoles, like when I pulled the first clutch. I think that's why the second clutch didn't make it because I pulled too early. Wish me luck!


----------



## leuc11 (Nov 1, 2010)

who funds all this for you?? and great job! glad to see everythings coming along nicely


----------



## Arpeggio (Jan 15, 2011)

I babysit! That's how I've earned the money. The only thing my parents have ever invested in my hobbies is the gas to drive me around


----------



## leuc11 (Nov 1, 2010)

Nice in the last few monthes i got a job and my lisence so now ive got a good income and a lisence lol. Im actually going to pick up a 75 gallon on saturday


----------



## Arpeggio (Jan 15, 2011)

leuc11 said:


> Nice in the last few monthes i got a job and my lisence so now ive got a good income and a lisence lol. Im actually going to pick up a 75 gallon on saturday


Nice! I just got my permit  I'm young for my class, are you a Sophomore too?


----------



## leuc11 (Nov 1, 2010)

Nope im a junior Im young for my class to i should techniqually be a sophmore


----------



## Arpeggio (Jan 15, 2011)

leuc11 said:


> Nope im a junior Im young for my class to i should techniqually be a sophmore


Ah. gotcha. I'm young for my class too, being a late summer baby.


----------



## Arpeggio (Jan 15, 2011)

Here's my auratus!


----------



## leuc11 (Nov 1, 2010)

Nice pic he looks good


----------

